# Christmas Poinsettia



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought that some of you make like this Christmas Poinsetta pattern. They look lovely scattered over the dinner table or they could be sewn onto napkin rings or the corner of a placemat. I place lots of sparkly beads in the centre of them. If you save the picture you can then print the pattern.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Eeeeek, watch you are not flaunting copy right rules.

love the poinstta though.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Garianne said:


> Eeeeek, watch you are not flaunting copy right rules.
> 
> love the poinstta though.


It is from a free 2013 diary that I got with a magazine so I think that it is ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like a great pamphlet...Are there many other great patterns in there?


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks .. looks pretty


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a great pamphlet...Are there many other great patterns in there?


They are all different flower patterns but it is a 2013 diary which was free in a magazine in November 2012 so I don't think that it is available now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe I can find it on eBay..what's the name of the magazine? Thanks.



Caxton said:


> They are all different flower patterns but it is a 2013 diary which was free in a magazine in November 2012 so I don't think that it is available now.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291243-1.html

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/12/knit-or-crochet-the-poinsettia/






just for a few


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF of the pic?


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Increase the magnification of the .pdf to see the print better.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are going to print only, this is not as clear as increasing the size of the .pdf online, but it should work.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

crispie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291243-1.html
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/12/knit-or-crochet-the-poinsettia/
> 
> ...


You need to remove the 's' from https:


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I thought that some of you make like this Christmas Poinsetta pattern. They look lovely scattered over the dinner table or they could be sewn onto napkin rings or the corner of a placemat. I place lots of sparkly beads in the centre of them. If you save the picture you can then print the pattern.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I made a bunch last year out of Vanna's glamour, which is a sparkly yarn, and used them for gift toppers. I used red, gold and silver and used ribbon to tie them together and jingle bells for the centers. Got lots of compliments. It's on the Bernat website.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/poinsettia-gift-topper.html


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It is lovely.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for all the info and links


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty Pattern, Thank you


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I made a bunch last year out of Vanna's glamour, which is a sparkly yarn, and used them for gift toppers. I used red, gold and silver and used ribbon to tie them together and jingle bells for the centers. Got lots of compliments. It's on the Bernat website.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/poinsettia-gift-topper.html


Lovely - Thanks for the link


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the links and taking the time to make those pdfs


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish i was that clever, you are all so talented. Maybe one day.....


----------

